# Giveway - Win a $50 Cubicle Gift Card



## pjk (Aug 30, 2022)

August is nearly over and I hope you're getting a lot of cubing practice in. I want to give away a $50 Cubicle gift card to a speedsolving.com member.

In order to win, you need to reply to this thread with the following:
1. Your favorite puzzle and why.
2. What is your favorite cubing experience so far (could be a competition, cubing with friends, a great solve at home, etc.)
3. Suggest 1 thing that could improve the Speedsolving.com community to make it better, or more useful. We're constantly working to improve the community here.

Winner will be chosen by the moderators based on your answers.

*You have until September 10th, 2022 at midnight GMT -4 (eastern time).*

*Ready. Set. GO!*


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 30, 2022)

1. I think my favourite puzzle is definitely 3x3, because it's the most motivating to practice. For example if I see a world record, the 3x3 ones are the most exciting, which makes me practice more, and break more personal bests which motivates me even more to practice this event.

2. My favourite experience in cubing so far is when i was at a competition, and I met the Indian NR holder for 3x3, along with the NR holder for 7x7. I also clicked a picture with them, which is the most memorable moment for me.

3. 1 thing that could make the speedsolving.com community better is adding the feature of a time trend graph and statistics in the weekly class comps which compares your performance with previous weekly comps and official WCA performance.


----------



## Rubuscu (Aug 30, 2022)

1. My favourite puzzle is 3x3, and this is because it uses the perfect and most balanced combination of luck and skill. Moreover, it is the perfect cube for doing thousands of solves, because unlike puzzles like 2x2 and pyramids, it is not too easy, nor is it too difficult like a 5x5 or 6x6. It is very hard to get bored with it, and it is always not very expensive in general.

2. My favourite moment was when I first managed to solve a 3x3 cube blindfolded. It took me a lot of time to achieve this feat, and I felt overwhelmingly happy. It was not how fast I solved but rather just the fact that I can now solve cubes blindfolded.

3. The community can be made better by hosting more sophisticated tournaments such as those containing groups, a league and finally to the knock-out stage ending in the final.


----------



## cuberonio (Aug 30, 2022)

1 My favorite puzzle is 3x3 because it is the original cube , and everyone is more competitive about it and for example , the 3x3 WR single it was a person that was not a world class cube but he did a very good execution and he got a world record , and for begguiners they are going to think like this : `` If Yusheng Du could do it and he was not a world class cuber I can break a record too , someday `` and that inspires us to continue.
2- My favorite moment is when I got my first magnetic cube and I was able to get many PR , for example now I am sub 30 and I was able to do a sub 20 single.
3- honestly I do not know what there is to change , I'm new out here and I am so happy that there is a comunity like this where I can identify myself , so thank you for creating this amazing comunity that is growing every year more and more.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Aug 30, 2022)

1. My favorite puzzle is the 3x3 because it is the original puzzle, Its what everybody knows and loves, and because it takes just the right amount of time to solve, to where it is fun to watch.
2. [email protected] is the closest I got to an official competition. It was very fun to compete in. Every Friday night I would get my last practice in, and in the morning I would have breakfast and log into the [email protected] Twitch, ready to compete.
3. I think if Speedsolving hosted such competitions as [email protected], it would be a lot of fun, as [email protected] stopped doing online competitions. I would also be more motivated to start practicing again, as there are still no competitions in my city yet. A lot of the friends I made cubing over two years ago have also lost motivation and I feel like we could all really benefit from another [email protected] type competition. Maybe once every two months on Sundays or smth.


----------



## Mattecuber (Aug 30, 2022)

1. My favourite puzzle is the redi cube, because its'very intuitive and fun and you can easily improve a lot on it at the early and medium stages of knowledge. It's also a very strange and innovative puzzle that everyone should try.
2. My favourite cubing experience was watching Alessandro Ricci doing the square 1 European record average (6.30) at my very_ first comp ever that took place 3 days ago.
3_. _one thing that could improve the speedsolving.com community could be the addition of small servers for each country so people from a determinate county can go in that server and speak in their own language with other people of the same country. And who knows, maybe they will go to the next comp to meet each other and become friends!!!_


----------



## cirnov2 (Aug 30, 2022)

1. Favorite puzzle, by that you mean 3x3s in general or a GAN 3x3? For the former, My favorite is the pyraminx. It's a cube that everyone can solve. I think it's the best because beginners can use it. For the latter, a Gan 356 X, I dunno, something about the magnet system is cool.
2. My favorite experience is when I saw someone at school get a F2L skip. Was kinda shocked not gonna lie.
3. I think we should have more themes, Heck, even CUSTOM COLORED THEMES! I would love to use different colors from black and cream.

EDIT: due to the fact that im a minor, i'll probably donate it to Nigel @NigelTheCuber because why not.


----------



## GrettGrett (Aug 30, 2022)

my favorite puzzle is a sq1 because it is relatively simple and very fun
my favorite cubing experience was a comp called back to school utah 2022. because gan was sponsoring, i got a free 11m pro.
i think that speedsolving could become better by maybe having more compititions i guess


----------



## Ayce (Aug 30, 2022)

1. Angstrom GTS3M Ridiculously smooth, and GTS3 has crazy corner cutting, perfect blend.
2. Solving a cube blindfolded for the first time
3. Add a "favorite events" screen on the weekly comps


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Aug 30, 2022)

My favorite puzzle has to be the Gan 11 M Pro, it has got me through so many barriers, sub 20, sub 17, sub 15, sub 14, sub 13, and still fighting the sub 12 barrier.
My favorite cubing experience is my first competition. I averaged around 21 seconds and got a sub-20 average in 3x3! Even though it was my last round, I had a ton of fun hanging out with friends and making new friends!
Some improvements that I think speedsolving.com could have would be custom color themes like cirnov2 said. Also, I found a bug where you cannot delete the poll once you make a poll. Also maybe make the events on the weekly comp draggable so you can set your events in like the order you do them. Also, it would be amazing if you added more events to the weekly comps like the Guildford challenge, dino cube, ivy cube, and just more events so people wouldn't get tired of the weekly comps and wish for more events. To add on to that, maybe increasing the posting limit per day, I know it sounds silly, but raising it for people who have been a member for over a year, so people who have a lot to say are able to say it without people being to make a bunch of accounts and then using those to spam posts a ton.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Aug 30, 2022)

pjk said:


> 1. Your favorite puzzle and why.


My favorite puzzle would have to be the og valk 3. Aside from being a classic cube, it also is incredible, even by today's standards.


pjk said:


> 2. What is your favorite cubing experience so far (could be a competition, cubing with friends, a great solve at home, etc.)


Easily my first sub 10 single, I was incredibly happy to get that solve. 


pjk said:


> 3. Suggest 1 thing that could improve the Speedsolving.com community to make it better, or more useful. We're constantly working to improve the community here.


I think it would be nice if there could be a informational video for new members, showing the features and how to navigate the site, as well as the guidelines.


----------



## AJT17 (Aug 30, 2022)

1. My favorite puzzle is the Jpermillion RS3M 2020, because I love how it is setup, and I love how smooth it turns when fully setup, and I love the fact that it is a relatively cheap cube for how good it performs.
2. My favorite cubing experience is when I got my first 16 second solve in competition, because I can easily hit those times outside of comps, but in comps I only get solves between 18 to 20 seconds.
3. I think it would be beneficial to add an easier, more reliable way to get notified if someone replied to your thread or a comment, since I don't always get notified when someone has replied to my comments or threads.


----------



## White KB (Aug 30, 2022)

My favorite cube is the DaYan TengYun v2 M 3x3. It isn't my main, but it turns so well and works amazingly for BLD and FMC.

My favorite cubing experience was going to my first competition in 3 years at Kansas Cubing Open Winter 2022. I will never forget the experience, especially since being from Nebraska means that there aren't nearby competitions unless you go to neighboring states. During COVID that stopped, but thankfully I was able to go to some competitions after the pandemic was largely over.

I think removing the character limit for (or increasing the character limit of) profile posts would be amazing. Currently, 420 characters is constraining, especially when you're trying to explain something in-depth to someone else. Other than that, I think the forums are amazing! Thanks for all you do!


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Aug 30, 2022)

My favorite cube is the GAN mirror cube. I really like mirror blocks because it brings something to the table that 3x3 doesn't: really really awkward hands positions and regrips. I've been improving so much in mirror cube, it's just really fun. I like non-wca puzzles.

My most memorable cubing experience is my first competition (also my only so far). Getting to see Max Park, Matty, and Max Siax was the coolest thing ever. 

These forums are already great. But, one thing I would change is the limit on the amount of messages allowed in 24 hours. It basically like blocking people who are really engaged in the forums. Other than that, this community is amazing!


----------



## BalsaCuber (Aug 30, 2022)

1. The pyraminx because I like the simplicity and how fast you can solve it. For Individual cube it's the Moyu RS3M 2021 but modded. I like the feel of it.
2. Going to Cubing USA Southeast championships because that was my first cubing competition.
3. I have no clue. The website is great already.


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Aug 30, 2022)

1. Probably like everyone else, the 3x3. It doens't take too long or too short to solve, and it has so many aspects that make it really interesting.
2. Although getting the 4BLD NR in my first competition was nice, i think my proudest and favorite experience so far was my first 7BLD success. Believe it or not, i did 7BLD before 4BLD, and just seeing all the hours I spent memorizing pay off by having the cube actually solved was such a nice feeling.
3. This one had me thinking for a while. I became a member like a year ago I think, but I never really used the forums, so I'm not very familiar with everything. A nice possible addition I came up with: alongside the weekly comp, have an extra 'competition' with unlimited time of competing where every member gets 1 chance to try the current world record scrambles for every event, single and ao5/mo3. Of course, this would then be updated when a new world record is set. I haven't worked out the full idea but I think it would be interesting to see how it works.


----------



## cuberswoop (Aug 30, 2022)

pjk said:


> 1. Your favorite puzzle and why.


Valk 5 M, it feels so goooooood.


pjk said:


> 2. What is your favorite cubing experience so far (could be a competition, cubing with friends, a great solve at home, etc.)


Easily Great Lake Champs 2022, a 3-day comp and only an hour's drive? Oh heck yeah.


pjk said:


> 3. Suggest 1 thing that could improve the Speedsolving.com community to make it better, or more useful. We're constantly working to improve the community here.


Make a rule that you have to be 13+. That would improve the community quite a bit.
Seriousness: Limit posts per week instead of per day, this would probably kill a lot of spam depending on the amount of posts allowed.

anyway, thanks for doing this giveaway!


----------



## Owen Morrison (Aug 30, 2022)

pjk said:


> August is nearly over and I hope you're getting a lot of cubing practice in. I want to give away a $50 Cubicle gift card to a speedsolving.com member.
> 
> In order to win, you need to reply to this thread with the following:
> 1. Your favorite puzzle and why.
> ...


1. Megaminx because it is almost entirely dependent on skill but doesn't take too long to solve. 

2. Competitions are my favorite part of cubing so I'll just choose them in general.

3. Increase character limit for profile posts.


----------



## LBr (Aug 30, 2022)

Favourite puzzle is 3x3 as it offers a good balance between algs/advanced techniques and not be stupidly lucky or short. It is also the og and my parents generation recognise it from their childhoods, so that’s cool.
Best achievement is without a doubt getting my overall pb average in a comp. As the first solve took the pressure off and also getting a 9.36 at the end was great. It was good that I’d practiced beforehand but could never have expected that.
I think that the website functions well, but if I had to say something it would probably be to update ‘official results’ on profiles as mine hasn’t been updated since February. It would also be cool if you could conduct some more interviews as they are great but old


----------



## Dimitris11 (Aug 30, 2022)

pjk said:


> August is nearly over and I hope you're getting a lot of cubing practice in. I want to give away a $50 Cubicle gift card to a speedsolving.com member.
> 
> In order to win, you need to reply to this thread with the following:
> 1. Your favorite puzzle and why.
> ...


My favourite puzzle is the Megaminx, because its pieces move on strange ways that make it difficult to learn as a begginer.
I suppose the happiest moments of me as a cuber are when I find other cubers, usually more advanced than me, and they teach me other methods or help me in general.
Well Idk how the community would be improved, maybe make a tutorial/trainer page, so cubers could find everything in one place


----------



## Cuberstache (Aug 31, 2022)

pjk said:


> August is nearly over and I hope you're getting a lot of cubing practice in. I want to give away a $50 Cubicle gift card to a speedsolving.com member.
> 
> In order to win, you need to reply to this thread with the following:
> 1. Your favorite puzzle and why.
> ...


1. Favorite puzzle is megaminx. I've pretty much always been good at it, and I appreciate the freedom the puzzle has that allows for creative solutions. I'm now top 10 in the world at it.
2. Favorite cubing experience was probably my megaminx podium at US Nationals 2019. I had practiced so hard for so long and flew all the way across the country for the competition, so I was so happy to have it all pay off.
3. Allow filtering the homepage and what's new page by category, so people can filter out the personal progression category (or whatever they want but mostly that one lol)


----------



## rubik2005 (Aug 31, 2022)

Even though I lost the cube quite some time ago, the Gan Air SM will forever be one of my favorite cubes. Pretty much everything about it was perfect, and it allowed me to perform really well. It was even the cube that I was using when I met my first cubing friend in middle school who I made really good memories with.
Speaking of that friend, I really enjoyed when we both went and competed in our first competition since we got to see and interact with so many people that shared our interest. He was also able to make it to the second round of 3x3, so I was really proud of him!!
My guess is that nobody really reads the rules and guidelines like the introduction email says, so I think including a short video with the 3 most important things (no spamming, PB threads, etc...) and making it easily accessible to new members might improve the quality of many posts.
Thank you pjk for holding this giveaway, I really appreciate what you and all the other mods do for this community!


----------



## Jlit (Aug 31, 2022)

pjk said:


> August is nearly over and I hope you're getting a lot of cubing practice in. I want to give away a $50 Cubicle gift card to a speedsolving.com member.
> 
> In order to win, you need to reply to this thread with the following:
> 1. Your favorite puzzle and why.
> ...


1. My Favorite Puzzle is 3x3. A. It's the most popular of all cubes. Whenever you go to the WCA website and check the main event, 9/10 times it'll be 3x3. B. I like Jperm's logic in his ranking video. He mentions that it doesn't take long, but it's not stupidly short like 2x2. It's still pretty complex though, with OLL and PLL and cool things you can do for F2L like sledge hammers. It's also in my opinion the coolest looking cube in the WCA, that's just completely subjective.
2. Last year I started a cubing club at my school. I was really excited and even got everyone in my club a new 3x3. One October afternoon I thought to myself"Hey! What if I Asked Felix Zemdegs to come to my meeting(Virtually, since I live in America)". So I emailed Felix and Thought "He won't respond for a while, right?" He respond 5 days later. I was overjoyed. Someone I'd watched for like 4 years, who'd been my idle that entire time, agreed to go to my club. The actual day of the meeting, I was obviously nervous. My friends could tell by my voice shaking a little. Then he came on. It started off simply. I introduced him to the rest of the club, which that day was like 25 members, a little more than double what we usually had. He asked how my week was but I didn't hear him. I was too focused on the questions and too nervous to look at anything else. Luckily the teacher that ran my club told me what he'd asked. After that we went straight into questions like "What is it like to have a world record" and "What do you think about Max Park's new Record". But by far the best things that happened that day were Felix solves. He did a 5x5 solve and a 3x3 solve. The 3x3 was like 5 seconds and the 5x5 was about 40. The club was mainly amazed by 3x3 because they couldn't really understand 5x5. That was about it. We said goodbye to Felix and took a photo to remember the day(He was on a big screen). So yeah, that's my coolest cubing moment.
3. This is a real world request as well as a website request:Merch. Who makes better cubing merch than cubers themselves? No one.


----------



## Super_Cuber903 (Aug 31, 2022)

1. My favorite cube is the qiyi ms 2x2. It is a budget valk2m. It helped me break several barriers and I am really close to break the sub 4 barrier. My favorite event is 2x2, and it was this cube that made it my favorite event
2. My best cubing memory is learning how to solve the 3x3 cube. I learnt it when I was in 3rd grade and I was overwhelmed and felt as if I had unlocked the greatest achievement.
3. I think we could have more organized competitions on speedsolving. This is what I felt within the first week of me joining this community


----------



## unirox13 (Aug 31, 2022)

1) My favorite puzzle is always changing. With a collection of over 100 different puzzles, I'm constantly improving my knowledge of one type of puzzle or another. So my favorite puzzle really depends on what I'm enjoying the most at any given time. At the time of this post, I'd have to say that my current favorite is the mf8 Double Crazy 3x3 cube.

2) I think that one of my proudest puzzle moments would have to be solving the Dayan Bagua Cube with nothing more than previous puzzle knowledge and a new algorithm. I had no clue what that new alg did or where to use it. However, I managed to wrap my head around the jumbling and bandaging and make it all come together. 

3) I think that my only improvement for this forum would be a bit of an overall attitude adjustment for some replies. I've been on this forum for many years and over time I've seen some rather rude replies or reactions to beginner posts and questions. Just remember, we were all beginners at this at one point or another. We all learn things in different ways and in times. And, there are often beginners approaching this forum with not only a beginners view of the puzzles that we all love, but also a first time step into an online forum. I try my best to respond to posts with the overall mindset of that person having just touched a 3x3 for the first time and having never seen or been on a forum before. I don't know their experiences with these puzzles or the internet so I do my best to remain polite and keep an open mind to their potential situation.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 31, 2022)

@pjk Thanks so much for this giveaway and all the ones you’ve done in the past. It’s so generous of you and we appreciate all you do for our community!

1. I’m kind of bouncing between two puzzles right now. I really enjoy 3x3 (I main the Tengyun v2), because there’s so much to learn and it’s the original cube. My other favorite is clock because I think I have a lot of potential in it; I just need to practice hard to improve.

2. My favorite cubing experience was actually the most recent competition that I went to, Side Events Minnesota 2022. Along with meeting some great people, I also performed very well, making finals in both clock and pyraminx.

3. I have two main requests for improving the forums; the more simple one being increasing the character limit for profile posts. 400 just seems way too small, especially if you want to put links in the post. The second is, as @rubik2005 said, making sure new members read and follow the Forum Rules. There’s too much spamming, improper grammar, and many other issues that new members just don’t know about. Then, by creating these bad habits, they keep going, and then when people gently correct them on it, they get mad, but this whole issue can be avoided by making sure all new members read the Forum Rules (or watch a video as @rubik2005 suggested).

EDIT: Just came up with a third request. I’d love it if there was an option for each individual thread to hide it from your home page. This is contrary to what some people have suggested, hiding whole subforums. There are some progression threads that I do like to read, so I’d like the option to both hide entire subforums and hide just certain threads. These hidden threads could still be accessed via search or by looking through the subforum page that it is contained in, but it just wouldn’t show up on the main home page.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 31, 2022)

1. My favourite puzzle is probably the AJ Bauhinia Dodecahedron II. I have no idea how to solve it but it's fascinating trying to figure it out. Definitely my most beautiful and complex puzzle. In second place, I'd say FTO. It's basically 4x4 if 4x4 wasn't 4x4. Very cool to figure out but I think I'd enjoy it even more if I learned how to pair about the last three triplets correctly.
If we are talking about individual puzzle then I would pick, no surprise, my Qiyi MS 3x3. With Centre-Edge magnets, a spring swap, glossy plastic, and a Platypus logo this is a big improvement to the stock MS.

2. I don't have very many notable cubing experiences but my 7.04 was pretty amazing. I was cubing with a friend (s l o w) when I got it. Beautiful flow and an easy ZBLL. I also enjoyed the criticism I received on my ORS proposal.

3. If I had to pick only one thing, I would say heavily encouraging new members to study the rules to the forums. Perhaps create a video for those who don't want to take the time to read the rules thoroughly. As someone who is a massive language pedant it's always very hard for me to read posts with horrendous grammar and spelling such as "ur", "'k", etc.

The ability to filter certain content would be another great addition. There are just way too many Personal Progression Threads. And I never join any forum competitions so I would appreciate it if there was a way I didn't have to have my feed clogged up with comps.

The character limit for profile posts is not a massive inconvenience as it isn't too hard to just screenshot the posts but I would be very happy with seeing it expanded.


----------



## Hubbabubba10100 (Sep 1, 2022)

pjk said:


> August is nearly over and I hope you're getting a lot of cubing practice in. I want to give away a $50 Cubicle gift card to a speedsolving.com member.
> 
> In order to win, you need to reply to this thread with the following:
> 1. Your favorite puzzle and why.
> ...


My fav puzzle is 2x2and I really need a new one my old one broke and my favorite cubing experience is cubing with friends at school I’m a 14 yr old so I’m still trying to grow my collection but I think the best way to improve the speed solving website is to do more giveaways or make more competitions


----------



## Anthonycube (Sep 1, 2022)

1. My favourite puzzle is my YJ yulong v2m 3x3.
My dad bought me my first speedcube just 
when I started wanting to get fast at cubing, 
when I averaged >50. I didn't get another cube until like 10 months after that and in my my first competition I got an 18 second average. I think it's kind of cool that that cube got me averaging over 50 seconds all the way to sub 20. 3x3 is my favourite event by the way because it is not completely luck based, it isn't too short is too long and just because it is the original Rubik's cube.

2. I think my favourite cubing experience was my second ever cubing competition when I met Tymon Kolasinski just after he had set the 5.09 world record average. I got a photo with him and he signed a Rubik's brand 3x3 that I have. I think that is very cool because I will keep that cube forever. 

3. I think that adding pyramorphix, mastermorphix and 2x2 mirror cube to the forum competitions would be pretty cool because they are fun puzzles to solve. That is really the only suggestions I would have for speedsolving.com. 

Thanks to pjk for doing this giveaway.


----------



## DIO (Sep 1, 2022)

unirox13 said:


> 1
> 
> 
> pjk said:
> ...


1. I have never used any other puzzle except a 2*2 and 3*3 so i don't I'm in the position to talk about it. I did have a lot of fun with my 3*3 tho.

2. My favourite cubing experience was when i solved a Rubik's cube.i was getting faster i brought 20 mins to 3 mins in 3 days but sadly my dreams were shattered when a spring flew off of my cube and it was non fixable. If i do win the giftcard i would also buy my sister a cube too.

3. rather than having a wiki on different methods or algs you should put them in a whole string. For example if someone searches up about the sexy move, below the alg there should also be a link to sune and below sune, a link to nicklas should appear.


Also i would like a favor, actually since I'm indian even 2 dollars is a lot of money here and the shipping cost from cubicle to here costs 37 dollars at it's cheapest. If you wouldn't mind would you order the cubes a a lube for me? (I have no idea about lubes so send me whatever lasts very long and goes well with a wrm 2021 maglev and a rs3m 2020.)

Thank you for spending your precious time giving this a read.

I await your response


----------



## Gask (Sep 2, 2022)

pjk said:


> August is nearly over and I hope you're getting a lot of cubing practice in. I want to give away a $50 Cubicle gift card to a speedsolving.com member.
> 
> In order to win, you need to reply to this thread with the following:
> 1. Your favorite puzzle and why.
> ...


1. My favorite puzzle is the 2x2x2 because although it's luck based, it's still a lot of fun breaking PBs. Because non-cubers don't know singles are so luck-dependent, it just makes it seem crazy when you tell your friends you solved a 2x2 in under a second.

2. My favorite cubing experience is getting my first sub-10. What was crazy was I did a 9 move, 2 rotation xxcross into a free pair into one of the best OLLs (OLL 44, f R U R' U' f), and a Ub perm. It's the lucky moments like these that make great cubing experiences.

3. A possible improvement to the speedsolving community is to make the regulations fair. Unlike some platforms, like TikTok, there should not be any unfairness in race, gender, etc.


----------



## Garf (Sep 2, 2022)

1. My favorite puzzles are the megaminx and the 3x3. The 3x3 is the most iconic puzzle of all time, and that is the puzzle that many people learn how to solve first. There are SO many methods I couldn't even dream of using to solve the cube. 2022 is the 45th anniversary of the puzzle, I believe (first invented in 1974) In just 5 years, the puzzle will be 50 years old, and the inventor will be 50 years older. It's crazy how far cubing has come just from the simple, yet elegant puzzle.
Of course, the megaminx is another favorite of mine because it is so similar to a 3x3, yet it isn't. There are more concepts that you have to get, implement and get fast at in order to truly be fast at the puzzle in general.
2. The greatest experiences are these:
Going to my first speedcubing competition in May and getting 3rd place.
Acquiring cups with what I believe to be Faz's autograph on them, along with a mat with an autograph and some timers.
Just learning how to solve a cube in general.
3. A possible improvement to the speedsolving community are better tips and tricks on lubing puzzles. Sure, there are tutorials on how to lube certain puzzles with certain lubes, but I would like to see a tutorial that showed how to lube ALL WCA puzzles with different types of lubes depending on what kind of turning style you have and how good the quality of the puzzle is in general. It could show how to speed up slower cubes, and how to slow down faster cubes for a more controlled feel.


Thanks so much for hosting this competition, @pjk, and good luck to everyone who is entering.


----------



## F'prime (Sep 2, 2022)

1: The 3x3. The 3x3 is the most exciting puzzle among all cubes there is. It is the original. The place where speedcubers from humble origins break records and dominate the cubing leaderboard. When I see a new record on the 3x3 (be it blindfolded or one-handed), it motivates me to keep going.

2: When I broke the Sub-30 barrier. I never felt so happy in my life.

3: I just came a month ago, but you should add OLL and PLL trainers to the wiki.


----------



## viacube (Sep 2, 2022)

pjk said:


> August is nearly over and I hope you're getting a lot of cubing practice in. I want to give away a $50 Cubicle gift card to a speedsolving.com member.
> 
> In order to win, you need to reply to this thread with the following:
> 1. Your favorite puzzle and why.
> ...


1. My favourite puzzle is 3×3, because it is universal, it can be solved with 1/2 hands, blindfolded, with feet.
2. My favourite cubing experience was competition Odessa Open 2017, which gave me unforgettable emotions and memories.
3. I am looking forward for more topics on blindfolded solving, advanced techniqies, maybe shorts from top cubers like Zemdegz, Valk.


----------



## helloimcubedup (Sep 2, 2022)

1. My favorite puzzle is a 2x2. Its easier to learn new alg, and you can always get good times.

2. When I got a 17.30 on 3x3. it was my first sub 20 on 3x3 so I was VERY happy. (and it was also fullstep. smh)

3. actually add pictures to the articles that dont have pictures to the wiki. it would express methods better and it would make them easier to understand


----------



## Cuber2s (Sep 2, 2022)

1. My favorite cube is the Valk 3m.
2. My first comp
3. maybe an online competition like the ones during the pandemic would be able to improve the speedsolving.com community


----------



## gsingh (Sep 2, 2022)

1. For sure 5x5. It's not really that luck based, which I appreciate, and it doesn't take a stupidly long time to solve.
2. Either my first comp, or meeting Max Park and Asher in April, or teaching my friends how to solve a cube, and watching them progress, or breaking the sub-10 barrier, or witnessing Max break 4 Wr's in one day. Really, I have had a lot of good moments because of cubing.
3. I think you should have the feature to delete your polls in your threads, and also have the option to delete your thread.

Thank's for doing this giveaway!


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 3, 2022)

pjk said:


> August is nearly over and I hope you're getting a lot of cubing practice in. I want to give away a $50 Cubicle gift card to a speedsolving.com member.
> 
> In order to win, you need to reply to this thread with the following:
> 1. Your favorite puzzle and why.
> ...


1. My favourite puzzle is the master pyraminx. I enjoy the solving aspect of it and want to get better and better in speedsolving it.

2. My favourite cubing experience is getting to meet Feliks Zemdegs at Worlds 2019. It was surreal!

3. Engage us more with these giveaways and we will be happy to stick around longer on the forum site, R' U R E' R S' R2 U' S R E.


----------



## Splenj (Sep 3, 2022)

1. My favorite puzzle is 3x3 as it was the first puzzle I learnt and is usually the first puzzle to be updated as it is original - e.g. first to be given maglev, first to be made into a Bluetooth cube etc.
2. I have 3 favorite cubing experiences - 1. Teaching my 6 year old brother to solve a rubik's cube (and watching him succesfuly complete it) 2. Succesfully doing a blindfold solve for the first time & 3. Finally finishing learning full oll & pll
3. Make the competitions a bit more competitive. E.g. have it more competition like with semi finals and finals, and maybe have a prize at the end for the winner


----------



## iwantmfjsmeilong3x3 (Sep 5, 2022)

pjk said:


> August is nearly over and I hope you're getting a lot of cubing practice in. I want to give away a $50 Cubicle gift card to a speedsolving.com member.
> 
> In order to win, you need to reply to this thread with the following:
> 1. Your favorite puzzle and why.
> ...


1, My Favourite Puzzle is the 2x2. Because i have a great cube for 2x2 and i wish i could tell you what cube i have but its been 2 months since i got it and i threw the box in the trash and so now i dont know what cube i have but its from QIYI. And im pretty good at it i average 12-14 seconds and my BEST 2x2 solve was 4 seconds the scramble is U' R U' R', and because its an easy puzzle.
2. Best Cubing Experience so far? so um i had alot good cubing experiences like everyone feels the power when they Learn to solve a hard puzzle or puzzle they've never heard of, but so far my best cubing experience is getting 4 seconds on the 2x2 and solving the mastermorphix for the first time.
3. Add a list of every SINGLE member in the speedsolving community, if that already exists then add a "Giveaways" Section for every single giveaway and IF THAT also exists then add a Staff of the year and a Staff of the month.


----------



## Dorg (Sep 5, 2022)

pjk said:


> August is nearly over and I hope you're getting a lot of cubing practice in. I want to give away a $50 Cubicle gift card to a speedsolving.com member.
> 
> In order to win, you need to reply to this thread with the following:
> 1. Your favorite puzzle and why.
> ...


1. I think that 5x5 is my favorite puzzle since 2x2 and 3x3 in my opinion are too luck-based, 4x4 and 6x6 both have parity, so I think that 5x5 wins. Oh and “5x5 aLsO hAs PaRiTy?”if you learn 5x5 L2E then it doesn’t really count.
2. My favorite cubing experience(s) I guess, would just be breaking PBs, that exhilarating feeling is great.
3. I think that this community is already as great as it can be.


----------



## j-becks (Sep 5, 2022)

1. My favorite puzzle would have to be the 3x3. It is the perfect size, shape, and time to be entertaining whilst also being a great mental exercise.
2. When someone comes up to you holding a cube and asks if you can solve that thing, and you speedsolve it, and see the look of amazement in their face, that is the best moment as a cuber. 
3. Although I don’t have a lot of experience with this community, I would say that maybe you should change the format. As a coder, I know that it would be very hard to get it just right, but I believe you could do it. My reasoning is that it is just plain overwhelming. When I first created an account, I didn’t know how to do anything or how to access anything and so I didn’t really do anything with it. I think that you could get a lot more users if you gave it a cleaner, more organized look.


----------



## CherryDragon876 (Sep 5, 2022)

pjk said:


> August is nearly over and I hope you're getting a lot of cubing practice in. I want to give away a $50 Cubicle gift card to a speedsolving.com member.
> 
> In order to win, you need to reply to this thread with the following:
> 1. Your favorite puzzle and why.
> ...


1: My favorite puzzle is 3x3. This is my favorite puzzle because its not too complicated, but also not too simple.
2: My favorite cubing experience in the first time I hit sub-45 ao5. Its a small milestone, but an important one.
3: one way I eould improve speedsolving.com is by having one giant list of algorithms. This way if I forget an alg, I know where can find it.


----------



## Caden Fisher (Sep 5, 2022)

1. Gotta be 3x3 just cuz it’s the original and its relatable to non cubers who can appreciate my speed.
2. My first sub 15 solve. 13.57
3. Someone else said this already but maybe semi finals and finals in the forum comps


----------



## ANGTFT (Sep 5, 2022)

My favorite cube is skewb, it is what I practice and what I love, My favorite cubing experience is getting into the skewb finals at my last competition. My recommendation for the forum is to give a better tutorial for beginners on the site, I only joined a while ago but it was quite a process to get in and post.


----------



## billyinglis (Sep 5, 2022)

1. my favourite puzzle is the mirror cube because it can make all different weird shapes and also it‘s a bit hard at the start but once you know how to solve it, it get easier. 
2. My favourite cubing experience is when I cube with family and friends because it’s more fun cubing with friends then just by yourself. Also when we race each other to see who a can solve the fastest 
3. One suggestion I have is that maybe you could make page with how to solve a cube the beginner way and also the CFOP method and some other Algorithms too.
Thank you for letting me join in on the giveaway.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sep 5, 2022)

1. 2x2. I know some people will hate me, but I have always been told to not listen to the haters as they are just jealous that they are not as fast as you.
2. My first sub-11 comp single. 10.93!
3. A [email protected] type comp would be really cool!


----------



## PiMaster314 (Sep 6, 2022)

1. My favorite puzzle is square-1 because it is a really interesting puzzle, and it's not a basic puzzle like a NxN

2. My favorite cubing experience is when I went to my first comp and did really well in square-1 finals

3. One thing that could be improved on speedsolvoing.com could be adding more than 1 round for each event in the comps


----------



## WizardCM (Sep 6, 2022)

pjk said:


> August is nearly over and I hope you're getting a lot of cubing practice in. I want to give away a $50 Cubicle gift card to a speedsolving.com member.
> 
> In order to win, you need to reply to this thread with the following:
> 1. Your favorite puzzle and why.
> ...


My favourite event is megaminx, I think the blend of different colours and the slight extension of 3x3 makes it really enjoyable to solve. My favourite puzzle though might be the gan air SM, it was the first proper top line speedcube I got and I broke loads of PBs with it.

My favourite experience was probably the first competition I went to with school friends in mid 2019, being able to share something with people that I saw on a regular basis was great fun and embodies the spirit of growing the speedcubing community.

I definitely haven't been on these forums a lot, apart from the weekly competitions, so all I have to say is that the website looks really clean. If I had to give one criticism it would be the home page, I feel like having a list of the most recently edited forums looks a bit cramped and messy, maybe it's just so that everyone's posts get exposure but for someone new, seeing a few of the most popular threads would be more relevant.


----------



## Super High Thomas (Sep 6, 2022)

1. 3x3, cuz each solve is never boring and is new, so that you can learn from it and improve, since I still got a lot to improve on it.
2. Getting my pb in 3x3, cuz being barely sub-20, getting a full step 12 sec solve is still mind blowing to me even today.
3. Revamp/Organize the resources page, cuz there is a lot of generalized categories there, and in my opinion they shld be segregated more, like more no. of headings and sub headings, and definitely more no. of resources like for different methods to solve a particular puzzle.


----------



## Kalindu (Sep 6, 2022)

pjk said:


> August is nearly over and I hope you're getting a lot of cubing practice in. I want to give away a $50 Cubicle gift card to a speedsolving.com member.
> 
> In order to win, you need to reply to this thread with the following:
> 1. Your favorite puzzle and why.
> ...


1. My favorite puzzle is Ghost Cube, because it's a more challenging puzzle even though it's simply a shape mod of 3x3x3 cube.
2. It's so hard to choose one favorite cubing experience, because I had a great year filled with amazing cubing experiences. However, the most memorable one is my first WCA comp; the first ever WCA comp in my country, and it was organized by me.
3. I suggest to add a feature that can import our solve data from CS timer or other similar timers to our profile and graphically show the time trend and other analysis of our progress. (I'm still new to this forum, so I think I haven't explored all the existing features here)


----------



## Dudedim (Sep 7, 2022)

1. My fav cube is the 3x3 because I learned it first and it is easy to pick up and just fidget with.
2. My fav cube moment is when I got my first and only sub 10, i got up and ran around the house screaming
3. speedsolving.com could improve by hosting more local competitions based on region and skill level.


----------



## MythbeastFaris (Sep 7, 2022)

I would say my favorite puzzle is 7 by 7 though i am not that good at it but its really good for learning commutators and understanding how piece swapping works on cubes. and there are many things which you can learn from big cubes like 7 by 7 is trying not to rotate as big cubes are heavy therefore they are not easy to rotate and the best of all the more you grind the better you get like on 3 by 3 you can improve by learning algs and tricks but on big cubes you have to turn faster and have a lot of focus especially for the edges.


My favorite cubing experience so far was breaking my PB by 0.01 sec which i got 13.44 on that solve with 5.3 TPS and my previous PB was 13.45.

One thing i would like you guys to change is the UI of this website its kindda old looking.


----------



## Cuberpro18 (Sep 7, 2022)

pjk said:


> August is nearly over and I hope you're getting a lot of cubing practice in. I want to give away a $50 Cubicle gift card to a speedsolving.com member.
> 
> In order to win, you need to reply to this thread with the following:
> 1. Your favorite puzzle and why.
> ...


My personal favourite puzzle is the 4x4 because of the fact that is it close to the 3x3 but not at the same time
My favourtie cubing experience has been my chch speedcubers comp in august last year
One thing you could improve on is to make online comps so that people that cant get to a comp near them will still be able to know what it is like to compete


----------



## bulkocuber (Sep 8, 2022)

*1. *My favourite puzzle is 3x3, not because it's the original one, but I prefer it for the variety of ways you can solve it (sure, there are a lot because it is the most popular one, but they're still a lot more than any other). It's always nice to hear about new or weird methods and using them. I don't usually talk about the methods I try because I don't feel an expert on that. Other than different methods, there are different ways to solve it: two-handed, one-handed, or even blindfolded and with feet (ok, the last one isn't as good as the other ones, I have to admit it). I really enjoy solving it one-handed as it gives you more opportunity to use smart tricks to influence the next steps thank to the easier look-ahead, and 3BLD is just so cool. I personally don't practice FMC but that's an alternative. I know that you can solve OH, BLD and WF (with feet) many other puzzles, but one-handed solving is so much smoother and easier on 3x3 and 3BLD is challenging but not as much as bigger cubes.
*2. *My favourite cubing experience has to be my study trip to Malibu. Last month I went to stay at Pepperdine University for 2 weeks with 30 other students from my school (who I had never even seen before tho). We went to a famous city or tourist attraction every second day (eg: LA, San Diego, Las Vegas and many others) so had to travel a lot, which gave us a lot of time on the bus. While casually talking to each other, someone started talking about the Rubik's cube and we discovered that basically half of us were cubers. Some were sub-20, others had just started out and some just knew how to solve it. Hanging out with them was fun and we kept cubing together even at the airport (I remember that scene: walking past our gate you could see a bunch of guys constantly solving Rubik's cubes and weird shaped puzzles, like megaminx; it was so funny to watch). One of them had 10+ cubes with him . We helped and learnt a lot about each other, we even started to teach the others how to solve the cube and they practiced it during the 10 hour flight to Paris. Now you understand why it has to be my overall best cubing experience.
*3. *The first thing that comes to mind is profile posts: I would increase the character limit because it's really annoying when it says you can't post what you wrote. It's also annoying the fact that you can't edit profile posts: that's most annoying when I make typo mistakes and I can't correct them.
Also, I would encourage the mods to do deal with trollers _a little bit _better, as some bans didn't make much sense and some people who deserved it never got banned (or it took longer than it should have taken) please don't ban me. The last advice is a bit rough, I know it, but it's hard to give specific guidelines and thus I understand why the problem persists.
The one about profile posts is easier to fix so go for it if you can (I had to pick one)

I hope I didn't copy anyone. I would have liked to have more time to write but I have to go to bed.


----------



## That one sub 20 cuber (Sep 8, 2022)

pjk said:


> August is nearly over and I hope you're getting a lot of cubing practice in. I want to give away a $50 Cubicle gift card to a speedsolving.com member.
> 
> In order to win, you need to reply to this thread with the following:
> 1. Your favorite puzzle and why.
> ...


1. My favorite puzzle is the 1x1. This is because anyone can solve this cube fast. The 1x1 is also cheap, so no need to pull out the credit card for this puzzle. Since the 1x1 is solved so easily, ao100's are easy to obtain. Although the cstimer scrambles for this can be a bit hard to understand for some people, at the end, you will solve it with ease.

2. So far, the best experience for me was my 3x3 PB. The 3x3 PB was set yesterday on a lucky scramble. I ultimately ended up with a 6.08, and it was great, considering I beat the previous personal best(7.12) by more than a whole second. It took more than 5 seconds before I realized that 6.08 time. 

3. The Speedsolving community could have an area where they give out free critiques. This will improve everybody's knowledge on cubing and will encourage the person being critiqued.


----------



## CornerTwisted (Sep 8, 2022)

1. My favourite puzzle is the 2x2 because I am good at it. Not too good of an explanation.
2. My favourite cubing experience was organising my first comp. It feels surreal!
3. Maybe we could add an age restriction system? There are quite a few children on here who are causing some things.


----------



## Puzzlerr (Sep 8, 2022)

My favorite puzzle is probably a classic 3x3. I just really enjoy solving it (especially the speedsolving part) and it's just the classic puzzle

my best cubing is one of these 2: 1. When I found out one of my friends who I hadn't seen in a while was a cuber. 2. When I taught another one of my friends how to solve the cube in just a day (he was so easy to teach) 

Something that could be improved on the forums is events. We have competitions on here, but it would be cool if the admins organized more events, like this one . That's the only thing I can think of, the forums are really great.


----------



## Hyperion (Sep 8, 2022)

My favorite puzzle is the Skewb because it is rather unexplored compared to 3x3. I was also able to improve at it way faster compared to the 3x3 which helped my motivation. 
My favorite moment in cubing was when I went to my first competition(DeNxNver) and got what had been an excellent average for me at the time in 3x3. Then, I got my cube bag signed by Marty and got a few tips from him.
I think that I would appreciate if there were a few more non-WCA events added to the weekly competition.(8x8, 9x9, Mastermorphix)


----------



## Glitched Cubing (Sep 8, 2022)

pjk said:


> August is nearly over and I hope you're getting a lot of cubing practice in. I want to give away a $50 Cubicle gift card to a speedsolving.com member.
> 
> In order to win, you need to reply to this thread with the following:
> 1. Your favorite puzzle and why.
> ...


Imma speedrun this, but who cares?

1. 3x3, bc it's literally the classic, and also the most competitive event, and I like pressure 
2. my 6.95 pyra average at SacCubing XII which got me into finals somehow, 
3. DEFINITELY a more modern style of the website, this needs an update.


----------



## Ander (Sep 8, 2022)

pjk said:


> August is nearly over and I hope you're getting a lot of cubing practice in. I want to give away a $50 Cubicle gift card to a speedsolving.com member.
> 
> In order to win, you need to reply to this thread with the following:
> 1. Your favorite puzzle and why.
> ...




1. My favourite puzzle is definitely the 3x3. I am far too new to the sport to seriously consider other puzzles. However, I suspect that other, simpler puzzles, may become my favourites as my son picks them up... He chooses them according to their shape and nothing else, at the moment! We'll see.
2. So far definitely getting under one minute was the greatest emotion I had. So satisfied I was, in fact, that I stopped cubing for two whole years. Until I restarted, much hungrier than before. Now I am aiming for much lower and making slow but steady progress. Again, we'll see what comes.
3. I suggest holding competitions for age brackets. As I am 47, I can't compete with the young lions, but I'd enjoy locking horns with some older folks.


----------



## hyn (Sep 9, 2022)

1. My favourite puzzle is squan. I find CS to be quite interesting, and I'm definitely looking forward to learning CSP and OBL perhaps. It's also because I'm currently improving(unlike at 3x3), and for me, that is one of the most enjoyable things about cubing. Tbh I enjoy 3x3 less because it seems like there's nothing new to explore or invent.
2. My favourite cubing experience was succeeding in 3bld finals at my last comp. It's great when u have very low hopes but everything turns out well.
3. It would be nice if there were more themes other than just light mode, dark mode and the cream text. This would improve user experience and customisability


----------



## Berkman03 (Sep 9, 2022)

pjk said:


> August is nearly over and I hope you're getting a lot of cubing practice in. I want to give away a $50 Cubicle gift card to a speedsolving.com member.
> 
> In order to win, you need to reply to this thread with the following:
> 1. Your favorite puzzle and why.
> ...


1. 6x6. its my biggest cube, and it is the one with the most room for improvement.
2. My favorite experience has been probably my first solve on any new cube. it's super satisfying, and it brings me so much joy.
3. you could not put a "you have to wait for an admin to approve your post". just let people share their ideas without having to be approved.


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Sep 9, 2022)

1. my favourite puzzle is probably the yj zhisu mini 4x4. perfect size imho and i really love how it turns. hopefully cube manufacturers start producing smaller 4x4s as the years come.
2. my most favourite cubing experience was singapore mini 2022. it was my first comp in a long time and i demolished all my former prs and got into multiple finals.
3. modernise the site a bit. theres a bit too much of things on my screen at once and its not really pleasant to the eyes


----------



## PCCuber (Sep 9, 2022)

1. My favourtie puzzle is the 4x4 cube because it it slightly less repetitive than the 3x3 cube, and the aspect of luck, idk why, keeps me doing solves, wondering whether or not I'll be lucky enough to not get parity.
2. My favourtie moment in my short cubing history was probably witnessing the 3x3 OH world record average this year in Stevenage, my first comp and alr a wr!
4. Idk if this would be a good idea, but maybe if a member made a good contribution, other members could reward them with a 'point', and the more points you get the more priviliges you receive, like a special profile colour or some other cool stuff.


----------



## Lukz (Sep 9, 2022)

my favorite cube is skewb because it is simple and different from a regular nxn. my favorite expirience was my first sub 20 solve (I for get what the time was). I think speedsolving should have a better way to sell cubes (it would be like an online cubing thrift store)


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 9, 2022)

My favourite puzzle is 2x2 (lol), and I also like Skewb. It is a short event which doesn't tire me out. And I can also find new ways to improve (like improving layer, learning new sets of algs etc.

My best experience was when I podiumed at sg mini 2022 in 2x2. I guess, luck and skill both worked out that day!  (And podiuming is always great unless you're Max Park)

The forums can be improved by adding more rounds to the weekly comp, or adding like a monthly comp in addition to the weekly with multiple rounds.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Sep 9, 2022)

1. My favorite puzzle is my MoYu 15x15. Bigger is better and I hope to get some other monster sized puzzles soon.
2. My favorite cubing experience is the dopamine hit of a BLD solve. I really want to focus on this event but have been too scatterbrained and stretched thin lately to really give it focus.
3. Allow for custom filtering of the home Page through settings or preferences. This would allow for us to view a more relevant and engaging home page and hide content from sub-forums we definitely do not want to see or engage with. An obvious example would be to hide posts from the Progression sub as I and many others personally do not want to engage with that sub yet those posts are nearly 50% of my home page.


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Sep 9, 2022)

pjk said:


> August is nearly over and I hope you're getting a lot of cubing practice in. I want to give away a $50 Cubicle gift card to a speedsolving.com member.
> 
> In order to win, you need to reply to this thread with the following:
> 1. Your favorite puzzle and why.
> ...


I cant decide between 2x2 and clock both are amazing puzzles and are easy to solve I love solving them and think they are my mains 

It was the comp I went 2 it had so many cubers it felt like heaven and was amazing I got a cube signed by max park and he made a wr that was cool

I think that being able to respond to comments on the online comp would be cool and be able to tell people things


----------



## DUDECUBER (Sep 10, 2022)

1. 3x3 because I think it's the most fierce competition and has the most impressive records.
2. My first sub-8 I was very shocked and it had 6.81 TPS.
3. It would be cool if, in the weekly comp, you could see your average times for an event in the past year or so.


----------



## PistolPete (Sep 10, 2022)

pjk said:


> August is nearly over and I hope you're getting a lot of cubing practice in. I want to give away a $50 Cubicle gift card to a speedsolving.com member.
> 
> In order to win, you need to reply to this thread with the following:
> 1. Your favorite puzzle and why.
> ...


1. The X-man tornado V2m, it is just such a no nonsense cube for a great price, and comes with all the flagship features. 
2. I was doing timed solves at a friends place, then I got a last layer skip, and it would have been my first sub-10 single, but then I looked down and I hadn't started the timer lol.
3. It needs more people, they community is great, but it would be nicer if it was larger.


----------



## Garf (Sep 10, 2022)

DUDECUBER said:


> 1. 3x3 because I think it's the most fierce competition and has the most impressive records.
> 2. My first sub-8 I was very shocked and it had 6.81 TPS.
> 3. It would be cool if, in the weekly comp, you could see your average times for an event in the past year or so.


You can. You have to view your own competitor profile, or click the drop-down arrow next to "Competition" and click "My Results".


----------



## Exmestify (Sep 10, 2022)

1. 2x2. why.... cus i solved it for the first time using the 3x3 method ages ago.
2. umm... maybe finding out about this website and seeing it very active to participate in
3. the community is good and all but the weekly comp could be categorized in speed of solves and total prize money reduced. this helps new cubers also get better in a way. (btw sorry for late response)


----------



## DUDECUBER (Sep 10, 2022)

I meant like the mean of all the AO5s you have done in the past year or so


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Sep 11, 2022)

1. My favorite puzzle is the QiYi clock! It’s one of the main things that got me back into cubing, as clock suddenly had an amazing option to use.

2. My best cubing experiences have been at the few competitions I’ve attended. The last one I competed in proved to me that cubing is an activity I truly want to put time and effort into. It gives me something constructive to work towards in a competitive yet very friendly environment.

3. For weekly competitions, it would be nice to see how you placed _overall_ in past competitions.


----------



## Garf (Sep 11, 2022)

cuberonio said:


> *won


It isn't a draw, they have to choose who has the best writing.


----------



## Imsoosm (Sep 12, 2022)

Be more patient. And please stop double posting you can edit your posts you know.


----------



## Mattecuber (Sep 30, 2022)

So...has the winner been announced?


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Oct 1, 2022)

Mattecuber said:


> So...has the winner been announced?


@pjk


----------



## pjk (Oct 1, 2022)

Apologies about the delay, winner will be announced in the next few days, and will respond to this thread then. We are reviewing the entries now.


----------



## AJT17 (Oct 9, 2022)

pjk said:


> Apologies about the delay, winner will be announced in the next few days, and will respond to this thread then. We are reviewing the entries now.


Has a winner been announced?


----------



## pjk (Oct 13, 2022)

It was quite a tough choice, but we've decided, and the winner is:
bulkocuber​
Apologies about the delay. Expect more giveaways coming. If you have any good ideas for giveaways/draws/prizes, please PM me, always interested in more feedback. Thanks everyone for your feedback and your participation.


----------



## cirnov2 (Oct 13, 2022)

make a giveaway where we make an idea for the goofiest cube ever.


----------



## rubik2005 (Oct 13, 2022)

congrats @bulkocuber !!!


----------

